# I had a tail behind me today...



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I was at the parking lot during my lunch hour to visit the ferals. We had a bad storm last week and I hadn't seen Garye the pigeon in 3 days. I kept thinking maybe she didn't survive the storm. So I drove around in the parking lot looking for her in the feral flocks on the ground. Little did I realize that as I was driving around looking for her, the others got off the ground and starting flying behind my car. I'm driving all around the parking lot with this flock flying behind my car everywhere I'm going and I'm wondering why all these people are staring at me. Then I stopped and they all came down. I thought, "You guys are going to have to stop tailing me like that. You're drawing attention to yourselves - never mind me too." And then I looked down at the flock and there was Garye. She had been flying behind my car all the whole time I was looking for her.


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

That is just to cute! Happy to hear Garye was on your tail and probably leading the pack!

Denise


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So instead of a comet tail, you had a pigeon tail! Glad you saw Garye in the flock!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Garye-very cute story.....I'm telling ya, those guys are just getting you busted left and right  ! Yes indeed, who is driving that car w/the flock of pigeons in tow?? Glad to hear Garye one of your fan club.

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How funny! Would have loved to see that.
Glad Garye is ok. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would have been delighted to see all the sweeties following behind you car, and especially Garye!  

Your like the pide piper of Pigeon City! LOL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> I would have been delighted to see all the sweeties following behind you car, and especially Garye!
> 
> Your like the pide piper of Pigeon City! LOL



INDEED! And to update to 'now,' you have a car rather than a musical instrument!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

THAT BIRD! Here I am worried about her and she's over in back flying around behind my car!

Here's a pic of her casually strolling about the parking lot one day. As you can see, she needs to do more than stroll - she needs to RUN about the parking lot in order to slim down.

But I like her just the way she is. She's cute.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, its all that good chow you're feeding her. She looks really good.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Looks like a well fed hen, she just needs a pair of Nike's to get going!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Treesa, That is to funny! Lol!

Denise


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Garye~

That story was just too cute! 

This reminds me of an other old song you probably haven't heard about unless you know old time country -western stuff..."I've got a tiger by the tail it's plain to see,...." by Buck Owens. I am there reading this and was singing in my mind, "I've got a big ol' car by the tail it's plain to see....! "


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What an adorable pigeon, so lovely.

Treesa, that's funny LOL.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Victor said:


> This reminds me of an other old song you probably haven't heard about unless you know old time country -western stuff..."I've got a tiger by the tail it's plain to see,...." by Buck Owens.\ "


Gosh, Victor! It's another defining moment! .. Tiger By The Tail ..

Terry, who is still old


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Gosh, Victor! It's another defining moment! .. Tiger By The Tail ..
> 
> Terry, who is still old


Just HAVE to make a comment of your Avatar, Terry... I always smile when I see it - one of my favorite commercials is the AFLAC duck as voiced by Gilbert Gottfried...


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

I would think you should just register them as Private Investigators and then when they tail you it would "be legal" then nobody could give you any problems


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You're right, Victor, I've never heard of the song. Just how OLD are you guys? Only kidding! Don't take it seriously. I know my time is coming too.  

I wish I could register these birds as Private Investigators. I think they do better than the police at identifying people. I was just absolutely amazed at how they were able to find my car like that while I was driving. My car is the same color and style as most cars driven today and yet they were able to pinpoint me like that.

Whoever said pigeons are stupid really didn't know anything about them.


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

Garye said:


> I was at the parking lot during my lunch hour to visit the ferals. We had a bad storm last week and I hadn't seen Garye the pigeon in 3 days. I kept thinking maybe she didn't survive the storm. So I drove around in the parking lot looking for her in the feral flocks on the ground. Little did I realize that as I was driving around looking for her, the others got off the ground and starting flying behind my car. I'm driving all around the parking lot with this flock flying behind my car everywhere I'm going and I'm wondering why all these people are staring at me. Then I stopped and they all came down. I thought, "You guys are going to have to stop tailing me like that. You're drawing attention to yourselves - never mind me too." And then I looked down at the flock and there was Garye. She had been flying behind my car all the whole time I was looking for her.


hahahaha That was funny..hahaha


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Garye,

Maybe if you drove around that parking lot on a regular basis, you would give Garye (the pigeon ) a well needed work out. Not that she isn't already absolutely darling.

Feather


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I would love to get Garye to fly off that weight but I attract too much attention with them flying behind my car. I couldn't believe it when I saw them do that. But they know me too well.


----------



## badbird (Aug 15, 2005)

there is a pair of pigeons by my work who i fed one day. they have to be mated. they are used to me feeding them and they come down when i toss some grains. they come Right up to me but only a couple of feet. they will inch slightly closer to get a piece of food right near my feet and then they quickly lurch back as if i was suddenly going to do something to it. they are funny and cute. today when i was leaving work i walked past the side of the building and they flew down and started following me as if to say, hey you forgot our dinner!!! i didn't have any more seeds in the bag but i found a few loose grains in my pocket i tossed at them. they never really used to roost on the building but now they hang around because i think they are expecting me to feed them. other people feed them too, i imagine as i have seen bird seed in the area before.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Pigeon No 3*

Where I feed my pigeons at Teddington Lock, they are not always there but pigeon No 3 is ( don't ask why the name). Pigeon No 3 is easily recognisable as he only has 2 toes left on his right foot ( old injury well healed up now), but he knows me. When I was walking over the footbridge ( over the river Thames - yeah where we had a whale stranded last week!!) to the roof where the pidgies congregate, pigeon No 3 was on the riverside "beach" - pecking around. I must have been about 200 yards away, but that bird suddently flew into the air and almost hovered in front of me as if to say " here you are - where's my breakfast?" 

Its quite endearing that he recognises me.

Tania


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

kittypaws said:


> Where I feed my pigeons at Teddington Lock, they are not always there but pigeon No 3 is ( don't ask why the name). Pigeon No 3 is easily recognisable as he only has 2 toes left on his right foot ( old injury well healed up now), but he knows me. When I was walking over the footbridge ( over the river Thames - yeah where we had a whale stranded last week!!) to the roof where the pidgies congregate, pigeon No 3 was on the riverside "beach" - pecking around. I must have been about 200 yards away, but that bird suddently flew into the air and almost hovered in front of me as if to say " here you are - where's my breakfast?"
> 
> Its quite endearing that he recognises me.
> 
> Tania


What a lucky pigeon! Very heartwarming post - about # 3 that is...

I'm so sorry to hear the whale didn't make it! I was soooo hoping...makes one wonder what is going on that these whales are getting lost and/or beaching! I know there are theories but I don't think anyone has a definitive answer - yet! However, I'm sure that "man" is at the top of list for blame...


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*The Thames Whale*

I know this has gone off on a tangent, but yes Mr Squeaks, the whale on the Thames was pretty exciting but oh so sad. I was watching Sky News yesterday when they had lifted her onto a barge and were hopeful of getting her out to sea, but then she had convulsions and died. The main theory is that the Navy were testing Sonar equipment in the English Channel recently and it is possible that the whale(s) were attracted. 

Poor thing. They are doing an autopsy today to see why she died. 

Yes I believe it is man's interference with the delicate balance of nature that surely brought that whale to Blighty. 

But they hope that it will re-inforce the problems that whales have with hunting ( Japanese, Norwegians and the Icelandic) and perhaps try and get a stop to the whole sorry business.

Sorry this isn't about pigeons but I love pidgies as well as whales as I am sure a lot of the other members of the forum do too. 

One thing I expect is that most of us share a sense of compassion and feeling of right for all sentient creatures.

Tania xx


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Oh you too have a pigeon out of the whole bunch who finds you hundreds of yards away, a speck on a beach, comes over and DEMANDS "Where's the food?" There's one gray pigeon who always seems to find me, will fly right up behind my car and won't stop until I stop and he'll demand food. The others catch up later. But my God, don't ever try to fool that pigeon. He KNOWS me and he will follow. LOL.

Pigeons - you gotta lov' 'em!


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

What a doll baby


----------

